# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Foruma updeits (novÄ“rojumi, problÄ“mas, ieteikumi)

## marizo

PÄ“c updeita man uz android mobilÄ vairs nerÄda pareizi garumzÄ«mes un mÄ«kstinÄjumzÄ«mes.

----------


## Zigis

Uz Windows on hroma arÄ«, bet tikai virsrakstos un parakstos, paÅ¡i posti lasÄs normÄli

----------


## Vinchi

VÄ“l uptdeits nav noticis. PaÅ¡laik izdevÄs drusku sataisÄ«t lai vispÄr forums darbojas.
Pie garumzÄ«mÄ“m arÄ« tiek strÄdÄts.

TuvÄkajÄ laikÄ vÄ“l var bÅ«t foruma darbÄ«ba pÄrtraukumi sakarÄ ar plÄnoto janÄko versiju.
Cerams ies kaut cik gludi ar to pÄreju.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Klau, kas Ä«sti notiek ar Å¡o updeitu? Forums izskatÄs, ka ir pÄrnests no ne jaunÄkÄs datu bÄzes, jo tikko pamanÄ«ju, ka viens mans posts ar bildi ir pazudis. Kas bÅ«s ar saplÄ«suÅ¡o simbolu kodÄ“jumu? Foruma DB ir viens saplÄ«suÅ¡ais kodÄ“jums, tagad cilvÄ“ki raksta citÄ kodÄ“jumÄ, kas attÄ“lojas normÄli un glabÄjas tajÄ paÅ¡Ä DB. Kad salabos saplÄ«suÅ¡o kodÄ“jumu un foruma vecie ieraksti attÄ“losies normÄli, vai nebÅ«s tÄ, ka tagad ierakstÄ«tie posti saplÄ«sÄ«s? KÄpÄ“c updeits netiek veikts sÄkumÄ visu saliekot pÄrbaudÄ«tÄ testa versijÄ, visu pÄrbaudot un tad nemanÄmi pÄrnesot pilnu DB uz jauno versiju? TÄda pÄrneÅ¡ana uz iepriekÅ¡ pÄrbaudÄ«tu platformu prasÄ«tu stundu nestrÄdÄjoÅ¡a foruma, bet tagad tas ir gÄ¼ukains jau pÄris nedÄ“Ä¼as, un nekas neliecina, ka kaut kas tiktu labots.
OK, es neesmu nekÄds web lietu pro, tomÄ“r Å¡ÄdÄm lietÄm nevajadzÄ“tu tÄ ievilkties.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tikko pamanÄ«ju, ka postu rediÄ£Ä“Å¡ana arÄ« nestrÄdÄ. GribÄ“ju precizÄ“t iepriekÅ¡Ä“jo jautÄjumu - vai ir noskaidrots kÄ dÄ“Ä¼ veco postu nestandarta simboli (garumzÄ«mes, mÄ«kstinÄjuma zÄ«mes, kirilicas simboli) tiek attÄ“loti nekorekti? Vai problÄ“ma ir paÅ¡Ä datu bÄzes backupÄ vai tÄs apstrÄdÄ“? Es nezinu kÄ notiek vbulletin foruma updeits, bet kÄ piemÄ“rs PhpBB forums standarta konfigurÄcijÄ updeitojas elementÄri - uzkopÄ“jot jaunÄs versijas failus un palaiÅ¾ot DB updeitu uz jauno versiju.

----------


## Powerons

VÄ“l jau nekas nav updeitots, tikai atjaunots vecais forums lai Å¡obrÄ«d strÄdÄ.
DomÄju, ka veco forumu, nav jÄ“gas labot, jo tÄ pat vietÄ bÅ«s jauna versija.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nu, piemÄ“ram, man vispÄr nav skaidrs kÄ dÄ“Ä¼ forumÄ ir bardaks. Kas notika? KÄpÄ“c forums tagad jÄlabo? Vai kÄds salauza updeitojot? KÄpÄ“c pazuda posti? Nebija DB backups uztaisÄ«ts pirms kaut kas tika darÄ«ts? KÄpÄ“c nevar updeitotu forumu likt paralÄ“li ar atseviÅ¡Ä·u DB netraumÄ“jot Å¡o strÄdÄjoÅ¡o?

----------


## JDat

VispÄr jau ir aizdomas ka formumu uzhackoja vai arÄ« hostinga kantoris kaut ko salauza. VispÄr jau forums tagad ir viena cilvÄ“ka (Vinchi) privÄtais projekts par kuru tiek maksÄts no savas kabatas. Es pat apsveru iespÄ“ju par donation forumam, ja vajag. Ja kÄdam ir zinÄÅ¡anas forumu lietÄs, tad labÄk sazinieties ar Vinchi un piedÄvÄjiet palÄ«dzÄ«bu, nevis Äikstat ka nav garumzÄ«mes vai stÄsties par upgradiem. Ja Vinchi bÅ«t pofig par forumu, tad mÄ“s te tagad nerakstÄ«tu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

BÄc, es neÄÄ«kstu par garumzÄ«mÄ“m, es prasu kÄ dÄ“Ä¼ nav informÄcijas par to, kas notiek un ja ir problÄ“mas, lai taÄu palÅ«dz palÄ«dzÄ«bu kaut vai te pat forumÄ. KÄpÄ“c es biÅ¡Ä·i iespringstu - kÄ jau minÄ“ju, ir viena DB daÄ¼a, kura attÄ“lojas Å¡Ä·Ä«bi un ir otra DB daÄ¼a, kura attÄ“lojas normÄli un jaucas kopÄ ar to pirmo Å¡Ä·Ä«bo daÄ¼u. Un Å¡Ä« otrÄ daÄ¼a nemitÄ«gi aug kamÄ“r kÄds kaut ko raksta forumÄ. Man ir sliktas aizdomas, ka kÄdÄ brÄ«dÄ« bÅ«s situÄcija, kurÄ normÄli attÄ“losies vecie posti, bet saplÄ«sÄ«s jaunie. Un jo ilgÄk laboÅ¡ana ievilksies, jo vairÄk kÄdam bÅ«s jÄlabo. Ja vajag, varu arÄ« piedÄvÄt kÄdu palÄ«dzÄ«bu, Å¡Äda tÄda pieredze un iespÄ“jas tomÄ“r ir.
Par iespÄ“ju, ka garumzÄ«mes ir hostinga vaina, jÄ, nav izslÄ“gts. Iesaku pajautÄt tieÅ¡i hostinga servisam vai viÅ†i kaut ko neupdeitoja savÄ sistÄ“mÄ tajÄ brÄ«dÄ« kad viss saplÄ«sa. Forumam freefm.lv bija Ä¼oti lÄ«dzÄ«ga problÄ“ma pÄ“c hostinga servisa updeita. KÄ tas Ä«sti tika atrisinÄts es nezinu, foruma uzturÄ“tÄjs Ä¼oti lamÄjÄs, bet pÄ“c kÄda laika salauztie simboli bija salaboti.

----------


## australia

pagÄjuÅ¡onedÄ“Ä¼ ierakstÄ«ju postu, tas ir pazudis

----------


## JDat

IespÄ“jams, ka pazudis ar galiem.

----------


## Zigis

KÄdiem galiem?

----------


## Vinchi

Sveiki visiem!
Atvainojos par novÄ“lotu atbildi, bet biju domÄjis ka viss ÄtrÄk nokÄrtosies. TomÄ“r nav viss tik vienkÄrÅ¡i kÄ sÄkumÄ liekÄs  :: 

JÄ var bÅ«t ka ir kÄdi posti pazuduÅ¡i, jo liku nano atjaunot forumu no backup uz brÄ«di kad lapa strÄdÄja. ViÅ†i uzlika vecÄko rezerves kopiju bet forums vienalga neatsÄka strÄdÄt. Tad nu man paÅ¡am izdevÄs kaut kÄ uzÄinÄ«t lai strÄdÄ, bet garumzÄ«mes nedarbojas.

Aizdomas ka pie vainas varÄ“tu bÅ«t unicode encodings datubÄzÄ“ vai arÄ« kas cits.

Tagad ir sarunÄta weblapu izstrÄdes firma kas uzlikts jaunÄko vBulletin 5 versiju un cerams ka tÄ atrisinÄs visas problÄ“mas. Ja nÄ“ tad meklÄ“Å¡u citu variantu kÄ atrisinÄt tÄs.

PaÅ¡laik arÄ« tiek pirkta jaunÄs versijas licenze, nedaudz arÄ« ievilcies pirkums ir dÄ“Ä¼ pÄrskaitÄ«juma uz Å¡tatiem.

Cerams nÄkamnedÄ“Ä¼ sÄks parÄdÄ«ties reÄlas izmaiÅ†as un darbi forumÄ.

Par forumu nav aizmirsts un darÄ«sim visu lai saglabÄtu Å¡o vietu kur elektroniÄ·iem aprunÄties.
Ceru ka ar jauno versiju parÄdÄ«sies arÄ« jauna dzÄ«vÄ«ba forumÄ.  ::

----------


## Ints

Paldies, forums tieÅ¡Äm IR vajadzÄ«gs!

----------


## Isegrim

Kur jÄ“ga kaut ko pÄrtaisÄ«t bija? Viss taÄu tÄpat darbojÄs.

----------


## marizo

Bija vairÄkas dienas, kad forums negÄja vispÄr: pirmajÄ lapÄ bija logo un daÅ¾i vÄrdi. Nezinu, kÄpÄ“c tÄ bija. Nobruka datu bÄze? Hostings kko saÄikÄja? KÄds uzhakoja?
Es vismaz tÄ saprotu to notikumu attÄ«stÄ«bas gaitu.

----------


## kekss

> Kur jÄ“ga kaut ko pÄrtaisÄ«t bija? Viss taÄu tÄpat darbojÄs.


 ka tik ne kaadam pa labu intereÅ¡u grupa kaa ne kaa apgrozaas

----------


## Powerons

> Kur jÄ“ga kaut ko pÄrtaisÄ«t bija? Viss taÄu tÄpat darbojÄs.


 Ja uz servera uztaisa atjaunojumu, piemÄ“ram uzliek jaunÄku PHP versiju, bet forums paliek vecais, tad vecÄs programmas ar jauno PHP var nestrÄdÄt.
TÄdas aizdomas, ka lÄ«dzÄ«gs iemesl arÄ« bija foruma nobrukÅ¡anai.
Jaunais PHP daÅ¾as no savÄm vecajÄm funkcijÄm jaunÄkajÄs versijÄs vairs neatbalsta.

DomÄju ka tÄpÄ“c arÄ« ir vÄ“rts iet laikam lÄ«dzi un arÄ« paÅ¡u forumu atjaunot uz jaunÄku versiju, kÄs tas Å¡obrÄ«d ir iecerÄ“ts.

----------


## JDat

Forums negaidÄ«ti nobruja. Nevies (vinchi) speciÄli neko neatjauninÄja. KÄpÄ“c nobruka?
Ir 3 versijas:
1) kaut kÄdi gudrinieki salauza forumu vai datubÄzi, vai arÄ« nobrucinÄja datubÄzi. Runa ir par cilvÄ“kiem no malas. "eÄ£iptieÅ¡u scriptkiddies?
2) Hostings (nano.lv???) izdomÄja atjauninÄt web hostinga softu, rezultÄtÄ forums vai datubÄze (vai abi) nobruka. Ja tas notika, tad tas bija vez saskaÅ†oÅ¡anas ar Vinchi.
3) PietrÅ«ka vietas priekÅ¡ foruma. RespektÄ«vi izdalÄ«tÄ vieta uz HDD, moderni to sauc par quota, piepildÄ«jÄs.

TÄ ka Ä«dÄ“Å¡ana iar strÄdÄjoÅ¡a foruma aiztikÅ¡anu Å¡oreiz ir nevietÄ.

Cik saprotu, tad neizbÄ“gami forums tiks atjauninÄts un neizbÄ“gami kaut kas gÄ¼ukos.

----------


## janeks

Ja dotÄs tÄ“mas URLÄ« ir saÄakarÄ“tÄ rakstu zÄ«me, tad "AtbildÄ“t ar citÄtu" neiet - izsktÄs, ka JS uzkaras, jo lapa nepÄrlÄdÄ“jas, bet "smilÅ¡u paulkstenis" grieÅ¾Äs.

----------


## Vinchi

PagaidÄm updeits vÄ“l ir drusku uz pauzes, jo vBulletins nav apstiprinÄjis ka ir jaÅ†Ä“mis pÄrskaitÄ«jumu par licenzi. Un tikmÄ“r nav iespejams ielÄdÄ“t jauno versiju.
Vietas uz serveram forumam par laimi ir ar rezervi  ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nu, re, tā jau likās - vecie posti ir OK, bet kopš saplīšanas ierakstītie posti (un droši, ka privātās ziņas aŗi) ir kropli. Vai tas tiks labots?

----------


## Vinchi

Jā pašlaik posti pirms backup ir vienā encodingā un jaunie ir citā. Noteikti tiks strādāts pie garumzīmju konvertācijas, cerams viss izdosies.

Šodien saņēmu jauno vBulletin licenzi un web izstrādes firma ir ķērusies pie darba.

----------


## brunurupucis

Garumzīmes tā kā strādā, bet nu opciju pogas jāzīlē kura kur atrodas. Visās opcijās.

----------


## ddff

Warning: Illegal string offset 'name' in [path]/includes/functions.php on line 6439

----------


## australia

Kādas prognozes? Te viss ir greizi ar izvietojumu u.t.t.

----------


## sasasa

Vai nav tuvākajos plānos savest kartībā Menu un citu pogu uzrakstus, lai tur tukšumi nerādās? Citādi tā ir neiespējamā misija kko uzraxtīt vai sameklēt  ::

----------


## flybackmaster

http://www.elfafoorum.ee/forums/8-Elektroonikafoorum . Pietam viņiem ir interesanti stati arī. Diez cik ilgi vel būs šis forums

@sasasa Pāslēdz uz English(US) Darbojas nedaudz labāk

----------


## Vinchi

Pašlaik vēl notiek darbs pie jaunās versijas uzstādīšanas. Domāju ka tuvākajās pāris nedēļās varētu izdoties pāriet uz jauno versiju. Veco versiju nelabos jo pārāk daudz caurumi un gļuki.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Eu, nu, klau, bāc, varbūt paziņojiet par tuvojošiem/notikušiem darbiem? Jo vienā bīrī kļūdas paziņojums pašā augšā likās pazudis, tagad tas ir atpakaļ un atkal viens mans posts ir pazudis. OK, saprotu, aktivitāte forumā ir minimāla, bet tā, kas ir, tomēr negrib lai tā bez brīdinājuma pazūd.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Klau, kas notiek ar foruma labošanu? Kaut kas notiek? Pēdējais statusa updeits no admina ir pusgadu vecs, pēc vairākiem darbības pārtraukumiem forumā ir tie paši gļuki.

----------


## australia

nu, jopcik. Te viss ir beidzies, ka neviens pirkstu neliek klāt, lai kaut ko salabotu?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Mnu, kā redzi, es jau arī esmu prasījis un bez kādām atbildēm vai brīdinājumiem par darbiem. Plus iepriekš norādītās lietas arī nav salabotas, tā kā pieņemu, ka no admina puses forums ir visai pamests.

----------


## Ints

Ierakstīt var, značit viss kedā.
Lai notiktu īsta jautrība, vajag troļļu bariņu. Es ceru uz skolnieku brīvdienām ::

----------


## JDat

Izskatās ka tu būtu tas troļļu pavēlnieks. Pamēģini no sākuma piereģistrēties, trolli.

----------


## M_J

Izskatās, ka Latvijā vienkārši ir apsīkusi vajadzība pēc elektroniķu foruma kā tāda. Kur uz citu darbiem paskatīties un ar savējiem palielīties. Un darīt to dzimtajā valodā. Vai arī tiešām neviens neko vairs netaisa? Vai ir citas vietas, kur šie ļauži apmainās domām un idejām? Tajā pašā Boot forumā jau arī pļāpā par visu ko, tikai ne par elektroniku un programmēšanu. Un ja par programmēšanu, tad par datu bāzēm un grāmatvedību. Ja nebūtu pārējās pasaules, nomirt varētu no garlaicības.

----------


## JDat

Taisīt jau taisa, un raida, bet... Kuru tas interesē?

Kas attiecas uz forumu, tad Vinchi pastāstīja sekojošo:



> Cau! Jā ar forumu nav labi. Firma ar kuru vienojos par foruma updeitu neko sakarīgi nevar izdarīt un tas džekiņš kas pie tā strādāja ir nozudis. Man ir doma varbūt jārunā ar kādu forumieti, kurš šīs lietas pārzin. Varbūt varēs palīdzēt savest kārtībā kaut ko. Itkā jaunā versija ir uzlikta bet nevar vienlaicīgi testēt kopā ar veco versiju jo ir dažādas PHP versijas katrai foruma versijai. Izksatās ka šo jautajumu risināsim pēc svēktiem jo tagad visiem baigā steiga.

----------


## serotonine

Drusku mazāk gļuki ir lietojot no Microsoft edge..   nezinu par āboliem bet uz Android ir dabonams

----------


## JDat

Microsoft edge - kas tas tāds?  ::   ::

----------

